# Do any teas help with stomach disorders?



## 14606 (Apr 13, 2005)

has anyone tried a tea that worked? i heard lemon balm does.


----------



## 19150 (Apr 15, 2005)

I have had people suggest chamomile and peppermint. I've tried both. though it could eb timing, the chamomile seems to relax me and settle my stomach.


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

Ginger root tea may help as well.K.


----------



## 13728 (Jul 13, 2005)

Chamomile seems to help me and relax me.


----------



## 19150 (Apr 15, 2005)

I have found great relief from fennel for gas and bloating. Take a look at the website ...com, I have found wonderful info on this site and have all but eliminated the D that was plaguing me for months. I am stable for the first time in almost a year.


----------



## 22144 (Aug 6, 2005)

My old roomie (who has very very mild IBS) swore by Valerian root tea.


----------



## 23677 (Apr 29, 2005)

German Chamomile is the best of the chamomiles for tea , & is easily grown from seed as an annual in pots if you like. Just cut off the little white daisy flowers when in full bloom & make a tea from a teaspoonful or more in boiling water. Suggested taken afternoon & evening. Excess flowers can be cut, dried & stored during the growing season providing teas during winter & early spring.Some flowers should remain to go to seed & stored in the little brown paper packets (available from stationers) so that you can re-sow next spring. Look for Matricaria chamomilla.


----------



## 21506 (Feb 4, 2006)

I'm new here, and definitely not an expert, but have been experimenting a lot with teas to soothe the terrible pain, cramping and nausea of C. difficile.I have come up with a blend that is very soothing to both my stomach and bowels. It takes about 15-20 minutes to make; I make 64 oz. every morning, and drink the entire pitcher every day.I start with a base of Japanese Roasted Barley tea, with some ground up fennel seeds tossed in. I boil that for 5 min, pull the barley tea bags out and toss in a blend of peppermint, chamomile, lavender, ginger, catnip and red raspberry leaves with a little added peppermint EO. I steep 5 min, strain, and add vanilla, more peppermint EO, agave nectar, molasses and a few drops of stevia. I pour it into a growler, and drink it all day.I have a recipe, and I'm still tweaking amounts, etc. Sometimes I add cinnamon. Jury's still out on that one, though it seems to help.I do much, much better on the days when I'm drinking this, warm, all day long, every few hours. I still have to stick to the eating guidelines on Heather's ibs help site, but if I don't do the tea as well, I'm in much more pain.fwiw


> quote:Originally posted by evesthatgirl:has anyone tried a tea that worked? i heard lemon balm does.


----------

